# Black Note E-Liquid



## Balsak

Website : http://www.blacknote.com/

Review Site : http://ecigarettereviewed.com/black-note-e-liquid-review




The harsh truth is that most tobacco e-liquids just plain suck. Without the combusted plant matter, the subtleties and complexities of the flavor of tobacco just seem to get lost, with tobacco e-liquids instead coming off like bad caricatures of the genuine article. But new e-liquid mixer Black Note is aiming to change all that with their pioneering approach, putting out a selection of eight high-end tobacco e-liquids that promise authenticity above all else. The goal is to capture the true essence of the flavor of tobacco, and they’ve gone to extraordinary lengths to do just that. For vapers looking for a top-quality tobacco e-liquid or smokers hoping for something reminiscent of real tobacco to switch to, the company might have what it takes to fill the niche.

Black Note’s big selling-point is their natural extraction process, using real tobacco leaves to craft e-liquids with all the depth and complexity of the genuine article – something they argue can’t be accomplished with artificial flavorings. Their cold maceration process is the key to their approach: a six to eight week steeping process where no heat is added, allowing the natural flavors and aroma of the tobacco to fully develop. The lack of heat prevents the resulting e-liquid from being too harsh, bitter or sour, and keeps the throat hit nice and smooth. They’re also pretty picky about the tobacco they choose – only taking the top-quality leaves from plants cultivated by experienced, high-end growers. In short, they’re shooting for quality from start to finish.

For all this quality – each e-liquid is the result of months of nurturing and hand-crafting – you have to pay a little more, though. At $29 for a 30 ml bottle, or $58 for “the Notebook” (eight 7.5 ml bottles), picking up one of the eight tobacco-only e-liquids represents quite the investment – even with the free expedited USPS shipping (delivered in one to three business days) kindly thrown in.




The question is, can they justify the price, and can they convince converted, sweet-loving vapers to test out some unique blends of tobacco e-liquid? We put them to the test to find out in our Black Note e-liquid review.

*Black Note Packaging and Design*

*

*

The immediate thought when you see the design of Black Note’s juices is that the style is very high end. The bottles come in cardboard tubes, with a beige, worn paper coloring and a elegant musical note logo displayed on the front, alongside the company name and a faux-stamp promising patiently crafted, small batch, naturally-extracted tobacco e-liquid. The outer casing also contains a description of the flavor, as well as the PG/VG ratio, chosen nicotine level, batch number (always a good sign) and the standard battery of warnings.

The bottles look much the same, with the same information provided (aside from a short, more abstract flavor description) and an identical visual style. Design-wise, it does a good job: producing an impression of understated class. The bottles themselves have pretty good childproofing as well, more like medicine bottles – the caps require pushing down and turning, otherwise you get that hollow clicking sound and they don’t open. And everything, even the smaller bottles from the Notebook, comes in glass. As a little bonus, you also get a white cardboard box for the 30 ml tubes – nothing special but it makes the whole thing seem more high class and worth the money. Additionally, Black Note’s recycling program gives you a free 30 ml bottle of e-liquid for returning five spent tubes.

*Mixing Options*

The e-liquids from Black Note all come in a PG/VG ratio of 50/50 – a pretty standard mixture that gets the job done admirably in terms of throat hit and vapor production. As always, a choice would be a nice extra (especially for the PG-sensitive), but realistically a 50/50 ratio leaves little to complain about for the vast majority of vapers.

For nicotine, there are the standard five levels, 0, 6, 12, 18 and 24 mg/ml (expressed as percentages, 0 %, 0.6 %, 1.2 % and so on), offering plenty of choice for vapers with differing degrees of dependence and making it easy to step down to no-nicotine over time. Since smokers often start out with tobacco e-liquids, the 24 mg/ml (2.4 %) option is an especially useful inclusion for Black Note, offering a little extra nicotine for those who need it.

*Black Note E-Juice Flavors*

*

*

These e-liquids will be reviewed like fine wines in this post, but more in-depth flavor reviews will be posted separately.

*Prelude – Rating 4.5/5*

Appearance: Yellow to faint orange

Smell: A warm sweetness, slightly earthy.

Taste: A subtle and bright Virginia tobacco, a touch smoky and a little earthy, supported throughout by an undercurrent of sweetness.

Overall: Nice and gentle – a smooth but authentic tobacco with a wide-ranging appeal thanks to the prominent sweetness. There are more robust flavors from Black Note, but if you want something mellower, this is a fantastic option.

*Bravura – Rating 4/5*

Appearance: Yellow to faint orange – like a pale whisky or some white wines.

Smell: Earthy and a little musty, with a touch of fruitiness.

Taste: Full-bodied perique tobacco, quite earthy but still smooth, with touches of sweetness, as well as fruity and nutty notes coming through on the exhale.

Overall: A complex and well-crafted e-juice, something tobacco connoisseurs would likely fall head over heels for. Perhaps a little too authentic if anything – the earthy and musty elements are notable – but rounded off nicely by the touches of fruit.

*Sonata – Rating 4.5/5*

Appearance: Yellow to pale orange, a touch lighter than most.

Smell: Very subtle, a little alcohol-y and slightly sweet.

Taste: A complex, rich Cavendish tobacco flavor, with a nutty undercurrent and sweet overtones becoming more prominent towards the end of your draw.

Overall: A delicious e-liquid, with a smoky, realistic tobacco flavor turned into something exceptional by the nutty undertones and the overriding sweetness. Another one with the potential to hook in vapers otherwise uninterested in tobacco flavors.

*Solo – Rating 5/5*

Appearance: The same yellow/pale orange – possibly a bit darker.

Smell: Powerful, icy mint.

Taste: A strong menthol e-liquid, starting off with some rumblings of Virginia tobacco before the mint gradually builds, becoming a cooling, icy wave of menthol by the exhale.

Overall: A brilliant menthol e-liquid. It’s hard-hitting enough to satiate the palate of ex-menthol smokers without devolving into artificial, overpowering mint. It tastes smooth and natural, but still has a definite icy kick. This is the best menthol e-juice I’ve tried, hands down.

*Forte – Rating 3.5/5*

Appearance: Similar to the others, but towards the white wine end.

Smell: Faintly sweet and nutty.

Taste: A smooth, warm burley tobacco accompanied by a gentle sweetness throughout your draw. You pick up subtle hints of nuttiness too.

Overall: A well-balanced e-liquid with a mellow tobacco flavor, brought alive by the sweetness and touches of nuttiness. Not the most exciting option, but one that’s hard to dislike.

*Adagio – Rating 4/5*

Appearance: Yellow to pale orange.

Smell: Sweet, with hints of nuttiness.

Taste: Smoky, with a notable sweetness throughout and a slightly spicy backdrop. A fairly robust Havana tobacco.

Overall: Very easy to vape: a mild tobacco bathed in sweetness that goes down smoothly and easily. Another e-liquid that manages to capture the genuine character of the tobacco while balancing the sweeter elements expertly. One you’ll enjoy even if you don’t usually like tobacco liquids.

*Legato – Rating 3.5/5*

Appearance: The same yellow-orange hue, a shade darker.

Smell: Earthy and slightly woody.

Taste: A uniquely aromatic Kentucky tobacco, with a sort of woody and smoky flavor, underpinned by nuttiness and some faintly-detectable earthiness.

Overall: A unique e-liquid, with a complex woody aroma softened by nuttiness and warmth towards the end of your draw. Not the best – and likely to not to everyone’s tastes – but a good e-liquid, regardless.

*Cadenza – Rating 4/5*

Appearance: Similar, but towards the pale end.

Smell: Subtle; a faint sweetness.

Taste: Based on basma tobacco (“the king of tobaccos,” according to some), this e-liquid has an aromatic, sweet and slightly woody flavor, underpinned by smokiness and a hint of spiciness.

Overall: A very unique e-liquid, built on an authentic, smoky tobacco taste balanced with a warm, lightly spicy sweetness. It’s fairly full-bodied, and it might not be to everyone’s tastes, but it’s a great option if you want to get a little more adventurous in your flavor selection.

*

*

*Conclusion*

Black Note is the perfect e-liquid brand for tobacco connoisseurs. The whole line-up gives the impression of carefully-crafted, top-end e-liquid, and the flavors are complex, rich and well-balanced across the board. Even if you don’t usually go for tobacco e-liquids, the options from Black Note still have the power to impress. The replications capture the essence of the genuine article, but the mixers have the finesse to turn it into something beautiful to vape. The only major criticism is the price, but if you want to find the ultimate Naturally Extracted Tobacco (NET) vapor liquid, it’s hard to think of anywhere better to look.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Had a correspondence with them they will be shipping internationally in a months time

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Balsak 
This looks very interesting indeed!
I like the theme and these juices sound amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Balsak

Yeah i have been hunting for a nice tasting tobacco flavour that isn't sweet or something for awhile now, thinking of getting the notebook one as soon as shipping is open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Got this off thepipesmoker.wordpress.com
It may add some value for those into their tobacco flavours

*Tobaccos*
*Virginia:* -red / black / lemon / orange / orange-red – Virginia is by far the most popular tobacco type used in pipe tobacco today. About 60% of the American tobacco crop is Virginia. Virginia is the mildest of all blending tobaccos and has the highest level of natural dextrose (sugar), which basicly gives it a light sweet taste. Virginia is used in virtually all blends, is a good burner and aids in lighting.

The mildest of all blending tobaccos, it has the highest natural sugar content. Used in virtually all blends as it is a good burner and aids in lighting. It imparts a light sweet taste when used in moderation

Pure Virginia tobacco is best known from flake types. Dunhill’s Light Flake is a very good example. Medium in strength and rather sweet in taste. Several blends by Rattray comes into mind. Marlin Flake being a rather heavy member of the family, but still very sweet. The Danish manufacturer A&C Petersen has the Blue Caledonian. Mild to medium in strength, and a nice pure taste of Virginia tobacco.

*Bright* – From the Carolinas

*Burley: *Burley tobacco is the next most popular tobacco for pipe tobacco blending. It contains almost no sugar, which gives a much dryer and fuller aroma than Virginia. Burley is used in many aromatic blends because it absorbs the flavorings. Burley tobacco burns slowly and is a cool smoke, which makes it a nice addition to blends that tend to burn fast and strong. – “white burley” – a natural tobacco taste with a soft character that will never “bite.”

The technical term for Burley is “air cured”. This air curing is done in large open barns, by the natural air flow, for one or two months. The color is ranging from light brown to mahogany.

Pure Burley blends are mainly produced by U.S. and Danish companies. Blends like Blue Edgeworth, Old English and Half-and-Half are classic examples. The latter being slightly flavoured. Burley is also the main ingredient in most of the Danish McBaren blends.

*Spice tobacco:* Spice tobacco is actually not one type of tobacco, but rather a broad variety of more special types, used in small amounts to create an interesting blend. These would include Oriental, Latakia, Perique and Kentucky among others. Most of them are frequently used in English blends.

*Oriental:* A variety of tobaccos, grown in Turkey, the Balkans, and Russia. The best known types are Izmir, Samsun, Yenidji, Cavella and Bursa. A common characteristic is a dusty, dry and sometimes slightly sourish aroma. Some of them are also used in “exotic” cigarettes from Egypt and other Arab countries.


*Yenidji:* From Northern Greece. A spicey but smooth tobacco with a unique taste.

*Latakia:* Latakia is the result of a curing process involving fire curing the leaves over controlled fires of aromatic woods and fragrant herbs. Probably the most well known spice tobacco. Mainly grown in Cyprus and northern Syria. After the leaves are harvested and dried, they are hung in tightly closed barns and smoke-cured. Small smouldering fires of oak and pine fill the barn with smoke, and covering the leaves with smoke particles. Latakia was “discovered” when a bumper crop resulted in surplus, and the excess tobacco was stored in the rafters. The peasant farmers traditionally used wood and when short of wood camel dung for cooking and heating in the winter. The smoke cured tobacco’s unique flavoring and taste was discovered the following spring. Latakia produces a very rich, heavy taste, with an aroma that has a “smokey” characteristic . Latakia is an indispensable ingredient of traditional English mixtures. The content can vary from a few percent to about 40-50%, or even more. A few smokers like it at 100%. This would tend to be harsh, not because Latakia is a strong tobacco, but because it burns and tends to dry out your mouth and throat. Both Dunhill and Rattray have a number of blends that contain Latakia. Dunhill 965, Early Morning and London Mixture are from Dunhill, and Red Rapperee and Black Mallory from Rattray. Seven Reserve from Rattray has a moderate content of Latakia, and might be a good introduction to these kind of blends. Bengal Slices is unique – a flake tobacco with a moderate to high content of Latakia. A very lovely blend if you like Latakia.

*Perique:* Perique is a Red Burley type of tobacco, grown and processed in St. James, Louisiana near New Orleans. Perique is a rare, slow burning, strong-tasting tobacco. Production is small, so its value is quite high. Perique is cured like Burley, but for a shorter time. There after the leaves are put in large oak barrels under heavy pressure, which will squeeze some juice out and make the whole thing ferment. Once in a while the leaves are taken out for a period and then repacked and refermented. This process takes at least one full year. Some times even longer.The aroma of a tobacco treated by this method is full bodied. The nicotine content is overwhelming, thus Perique can not be smoked by itself. Due to its full-bodied nature, Perique is used on a limited basis in blends. About 5 % in a blend is the maximum. It is usually blended with Virginia to give it more body. Escudo is a good representative of a Virginia blend with Perique. Dunhill’s Elizabethan Mixture is a very nice example of Virginia mixed with a touch of Perique.

*Kentucky:* This is actually a specially treated Burley tobacco, produced in Kentucky. Unlike Burley, Kentucky is fire-cured. Its aroma is not as heavy as with Latakia, but very aromatic and unique. The nicotine content tends to be rather high, and therefore it is used in limited amounts.

*Drama: *From Macedonia – is a strong flavoring tobacco. A little bit goes long way.
*Havana:* Cuban and other cigar tobaccos are used in a limited range of Virginia blends and mixtures.

*Cavendish:* Cavendish is more a method to treat tobacco than a type. English Cavendish uses a dark flue or fire cured Virginia which is steamed and then stored under pressure to permit it to cure and ferment for several days to several weeks. When done well, this tobacco is really fine stuff. Cavendish can be produced out of any tobacco type (mainly Virginia’s and Burley’s are used). The original English Cavendish is produced out of Virginia tobacco, which is slightly flavoured and heated under high pressure. This will give you a very dark, black tobacco. A few English Cavendish blends exist on the market – Rattray’s Dark Fragrant and Black Virginia plus McConnel’s Maduro.

Cavendish is a process of curing and a method of cutting tobacco leaf; the term does not refer to a tobacco, but a type of manufacturing process. The processing and the cut are used to bring out the natural sweet taste that is a characteristic of Virginia tobacco. This process will create a tobacco very light in taste, quite mild and easy to pack.

The modern version of Cavendish is generally much more flavoured. The natural taste of tobacco is almost gone. The flavouring is also called “Casing”. This is the term used when you add a considerable amount of additives to the tobacco. This is usually done by producing a fluid mixture of sugar, liquorice or any kind of aromas in which the tobacco is soaked. The goal is to produce a sweet and smooth aroma. Modern Cavendish tobacco comes in numerous flavours, cherry, vanilla, rum, chocolate, strawberry, coconut …….and many other flavors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

This is interesting as well 

*Tobacco Classifications*
*Air-Cured:* These tobaccos are dried naturally, sheltered from sunlight in large barns. The drying is carried out on the whole plant or as individual leaves. Sugar is the by-product of this three month drying process.

*Dark Tobaccos:* These tobacco plants are very mature and developed at the time of picking. The leaf is subjected to a second fermentation process. These leaves are used to make cigars.

*Fire-Cured:* Akin to Dark, its natural drying is completed by a wood-fired fumigation (oak is used by the traditionalists).

*Sun-Cured:* Almost all of Oriental Tobaccos are cured by this method. Oriental Tobaccos are grown in Greece, Turkey, Bulgaria and adjoining countries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre

Balsak said:


> Yeah i have been hunting for a nice tasting tobacco flavour that isn't sweet or something for awhile now, thinking of getting the notebook one as soon as shipping is open


Those look great. Have you tried the Heather's Heavenly Vapes NET's yet. The drier and earthier ones are Huntsman, Dark Horse, Gaia and Maple Eh. Available locally at www.juicyjoes.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

You sir had my attention! WINNER
Now that sounds and looks like what I call e-liquid!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Balsak

Andre said:


> Those look great. Have you tried the Heather's Heavenly Vapes NET's yet. The drier and earthier ones are Huntsman, Dark Horse, Gaia and Maple Eh. Available locally at www.juicyjoes.co.za



Haven't tried those before will give it a go as I find most of them that I have tested has a sweetness to them, will have a look at those



RevnLucky7 said:


> You sir had my attention! WINNER
> Now that sounds and looks like what I call e-liquid!



Haven't found alot of reviews about this juice as it seems they only started this year, but from the reviews i have read everybody is praising this, not sure how much it will cost to import it with customs and shipping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Balsak said:


> Haven't tried those before will give it a go as I find most of them that I have tested has a sweetness to them, will have a look at those
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't found alot of reviews about this juice as it seems they only started this year, but from the reviews i have read everybody is praising this, not sure how much it will cost to import it with customs and shipping.



My guess is a kak load?(can I say kak?)
A company called Trabbuco (was it?) had a go at an all NET range. They're very good and I was a fan of their products, unfortunately I had to beg someone to reply to my inquiries, so I lost interest. I also had a lot of fun with the liquids from House of Liquids. It's refreshing to see a company attempt an all NET line and do it right, but the proof is in the pudding.

I will most definitely give they're sampler pack a go! Thanks for making me aware of this. It's been a looooooooooooong time since a brand has really captured my attention. Everyone seems to be producing liquids these days none different to any other. It's either Cinnamon Doughs, Custards, Strawberry Milkshakes, Banana Milkshakes or Melons. Seems they have forgotten about the connoisseurs?

So yeah, really nice to see. Producing a phenomenal flavor that can not be recreated takes a great deal of effort. At $29 a bottle (was that the price) it's not cheap, but well within what I'm willing to pay for a unique experience, and my birthday is coming up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Balsak

That is what i also noted is everybody has the same flavours over and over and everything is sweet.

The only tobacco flavour i found these days that i like is from vapeking there shipwrecked.

Its 29 US Dollar equals 344.94 South African Rand for a bottle and then 58 US Dollar equals 689.88 South African Rand for the sample pack wish more company's produce sample packs it ( of topic u guys down stock the 5 pawn sample packs ? )it looks like it doesnt include shipping.

I must say they responded really fast to my emails think i waited about 1 hour for there customer care to come back to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak

Just got this of there website not sure if this will also apply to international shipping, as it looks like its worked into there prices.

*WHAT SHIPPING OPTIONS ARE AVAILABLE?*
We offer one fast, reliable and free shipping option. We provide Free Shipping via USPS Priority Mail within the United States. Currently, we Do Not ship internationally. Generally, any order placed by 4pm Pacific Standard Time is shipped on the same day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Balsak said:


> Just got this of there website not sure if this will also apply to international shipping, as it looks like its worked into there prices.
> 
> *WHAT SHIPPING OPTIONS ARE AVAILABLE?*
> We offer one fast, reliable and free shipping option. We provide Free Shipping via USPS Priority Mail within the United States. Currently, we Do Not ship internationally. Generally, any order placed by 4pm Pacific Standard Time is shipped on the same day.



I would imagine the amounts that they produce are fairly small as opposed to companies who mass produce the every day liquid therefor making it hard to sell internationally when you're focused on establishing a brand locally. I'll call up a friend and have him send some over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## audiophile011

Wow, wow, wow. This line could not be more appealing. The branding, the flavors... Superb. Now to work out how to get my hands on some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

If you're into your tobacco liquids, give these guys a go. They're extracts are hands down the cream of the crop, save for Blackbird of course...





They're definitely not for everyone, but this is as close as it gets to the real deal.
Legato thus far my favorite!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak

Bastard 

I was thinking of them this morning are u guys going to bring it in ? As the only 2 places i have found that sells them uses the postal service and that is a no go for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Balsak said:


> Bastard
> 
> I was thinking of them this morning are u guys going to bring it in ? As the only 2 places i have found that sells them uses the postal service and that is a no go for me.



While Black Note is certainly a product that would be nice to make available but it won't be cheap and it's aimed at a very specific market.
I don't think the industry in South Africa is big enough to cater for this and therefor it really makes no financial sense to stock it. I do say that with a heavy heart though because I for one would have loved to.

If you do get a ways and means to get some in, I suggest you grab the notebook and go through the 7.5ml samples. It's quite an experience to open it up, kick back with a new extract every evening and just experience the aromas of the different leaves.

Legato is so close to an authentic cigarette like experience it's frighting and certainly took me back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak

@RevnLucky7 If u don't mind me asking how much did u pay and where did u get it from ? U are correct that its a very niche market and it wont sell as quick as other products

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

WOW! nice packaging

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Balsak said:


> @RevnLucky7 If u don't mind me asking how much did u pay and where did u get it from ? U are correct that its a very niche market and it wont sell as quick as other products



Quite honestly, not a cent. We literally have companies very eager to break into the South African market knocking on the door for us to stock their products so samples arrive frequently for us to take a look at. VapeMOB will never stock a brand just for the sake of being able to say we have something new inbound. Our product lineup goes through a sampling process in which our staff and sometimes customers have an input before we decide what stays and what goes. 95% of the time, e-liquid doesn't make the cut for what we believe is worth the price tag.

That said Black Note is certainly worth it and I feel obligated to at least put these guys out there.
Sadly, yes a very Niche market. Out of everyone that tried it, I was they only one that didn't pull my nose up for it.
I've tried many NET's out there including those highly praised.

Witcher's Brew Blackbird remains top of my charts, followed by Trabuco Vapor's lineup and then Black Note.
The differences in the liquids is that while Black Note is good, it's a true extract and representation of the leaf that it comes from. However I personally like something that's a little more complex and blended like Blackbird with it's notes of Citrus and liqueur and Blackstar from Trabuco, A savory sweet extract of uncut Flue-cured Virginia tobacco with a sweet honey graham cracker finish.

More on Trabuco can be found here: http://trabucovapors.com

The world of NET extract truly comes to life with these brands as I feel they just take it to whole new level.

If you're into NET's just order it. Every vape is bliss. I'm sure if you shoot them an email they'll make arrangements to ship your package via a reputable courier that will of course come with a price tag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

@Balsak - you're welcome to give me a shout on PM. I'd be happy to send you a few bottles free of charge if you're willing to cover the shipping so you can give it a try yourself?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Balsak



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Balsak said:


>




I'll get you that shipping quote today. I'd like to encourage you to send it on to someone else after you're done with it to give it ago. The more people it can reach the better 

Hich subburb are you in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'll get you that shipping quote today. I'd like to encourage you to send it on to someone else after you're done with it to give it ago. The more people it can reach the better
> 
> Hich subburb are you in?



Will pm you the google maps location, will pas it on the more okes it reach the better then maybe we can organize a group buy, if enough okes like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Balsak said:


> Will pm you the google maps location, will pas it on the more okes it reach the better then maybe we can organize a group buy, if enough okes like it



Got your quote, will PM you in a sec.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011

RevnLucky7 said:


> Got your quote, will PM you in a sec.


Im in on the group buy. Provided I'm still in the country 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanDK

i NEED to get hold of some of that flavor  Anyone still interested in another group buy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mu'ammar Theba said:


> If you're interested in Blacknote visit www.vapersflava.co.za


Wonderful @Mu'ammar Theba! And available in 12 mg @Petrus, @GregF and @Silver. I ordered some of the Quartet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Found a review of Quartet (see below). Right up my alley.

Black Note is a tobacco specialist. While other mixers are focusing on the sweet and fruity flavors and throwing together a few so-so tobacco options almost as an afterthought, Black Note is spending six to eight weeks “cold macerating” top-quality tobaccos in PG and VG to extract the full-fledged, authentic flavor. For naturally extracted tobacco (NET) e-juice fans or smokers looking for the best tobacco replication you can find, Black Note is a godsend.

Their range of eight e-juices has been rapidly gaining popularity for a while now, and they’ve just hit the market with a brand new flavor: Quartet. It’s a Latakia blend, and a limited edition with a hefty $39 price-tag for a 30 ml bottle. Can the juice really be _that _good? Our Black Note Quartet review finds out.

*Accuracy*
Quartet is a Syrian Latakia tobacco, boasting a rich, intense, smoky-peppery flavor, with the tobacco being sun-cured, then cured with the smoke from Valonia oak, Aleppo pine, Lebanon cedar, Greek juniper and indigenous aromatic herbs. The tobacco Black Note used for the extraction was aged for _eight years_: in other words, this is some seriously high-quality tobacco.

The smokiness is the dominant element in the flavor, coming through particularly strongly on the nose and remaining a key component throughout your draw. The peppery elements accompany the smoky notes nicely, adding a touch of complexity to the authentically smoke-like flavor. The taste is _definitely_intense, and while the numerous elements of the smoke-curing aren’t easy to pick out individually, the whole thing is underpinned with a glorious richness, touches of earthiness and numerous other notes poking through the mélange of flavors at different points in your draw.

*Overall Rating: 5/5*
This juice is wonderfully accurate, intriguingly complex and unashamedly robust. Many of Black Note’s juices have a soft, gentle flavor – like Adagio and Prelude, for example – that give them a broad appeal as well as capturing the best elements of the taste of tobacco, but Quartet is something different.

For anyone looking for the most authentic smoking-like flavor possible in an e-juice, I can’t see how you could find anything better. The smokiness is accentuated with multi-tonal complexity, producing a startlingly realistic tobacco e-liquid that doesn’t pull any punches. The robust nature of the flavor might not be to everyone’s tastes, admittedly, but even for someone like me who usually prefers the softer tobacco flavors, Quartet really is something special. It might cost you a little more than most of Black Note’s juices, but if you’ve been searching for the ultimate tobacco e-liquid, Quartet is an absolute must-try. Use the a Black Note coupon to get a discount on your order

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Andre
Sounds like it is something I need

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

